# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  biggest b***h

## true.moon

who do u think???  :Angry:

----------


## Soaps King

Has to be Tanya Turner! Shes the biggest b*tch in the whole of the footballers wives season's!

----------


## true.moon

i agree

----------


## #1 Eastender

me too she is just doesn't give a s**t what anybody else thinks, i love her

----------


## xCharliex

Tanya is the Queen of TV bitches, and Zoe plays her brilliantly she deserves thes best bitch actress award if there was one

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

i agree there aiint no other bitches like her in the show or any other show 4 that matter

----------


## lil_carla_lou

I think Tanya is the biggest bitch followed closely by Hazel!

----------


## Layne

Tanya, she is the original and the best!

----------


## Miss Clio

Has to be Tanya she plays the part so well, such a shame she is leaving in tonights episode can't wait to watch it   :Smile:

----------


## Bad Wolf

this really isn't a spoiler, moving.....

----------


## Tiffany

Tanya!

----------


## Rach33

Tanya *SOBS* Can't believe she's gone She was the original and simply the best Zoe Lucker was fab please come back and get rid of Amber the weirdo

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

tanya rules shes definatly the biggest bitch showed by the fact that she was down but shes landed on her feet yet again!

----------


## Rach33

It was very fitting chatting up a rich old bloke and I really hope she returns soon to cause more merry havoc with Hazel leaving there is no one decent left I mean Amber's hardly a bitch more like a raving looney who locks her baby in a *********g egg Poor baby that's all I can say 

Loved the line last night 

Conrad- see you in hell 
Tanya- you wish

----------


## Debs

tanya has to be the biggest bitch in footbalers wives!!! noone else comes close!!

----------


## phils little sister

> tanya has to be the biggest bitch in footbalers wives!!! noone else comes close!!


Yeah i agree and they could never replace her! that amber one hasn't got a patch on her! id love to see Tanya come back - it wont be the same with out her  :Smile:

----------


## ~Sooz~

Has to be Tanya and I'm going to miss her!!

----------


## Angeldelight

it has to be Tanya, i mean who else could think about swapping babies and covering one in fake tan!!!! WE LOVE TANYA COME BACK

----------


## JJtheJetPlane

Tanya of course

----------


## Behemoth

Tanya, of course! Nobody comes close to Tanya.

----------


## .:Kitz:.

You actually have to ask this question?! Tanya...no other possible answer (except for Hazel)  :Big Grin:

----------


## x Amby x

Tanya definatly! Shes the biggest bitch on everything! lol  :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## shannisrules

well everyones saying tanya and i think thats true although all the call on footballes wives can be b****es but noone comes close to tanya

----------


## leanne27

tanya's not a bitch i think she's past that... she's evil! what she did to amber and poor Noah and even frank was awful to watch i had NO sympathy for her in the end though i used to like her character when she was with Jason.

----------


## x Amby x

Amber's quite a bitch too! lol

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Definetly Tanya!! the queen of bitches!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Brad-0

calm man calm!!!..........................

----------

